# Storing hydration bladder..tips?



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

I just got a new hydration backpack (Raptor 14 - doesn't look like you can take the hose apart to clean..) and used it today, it has a little bit of water left. I plan on using it again next weekend (obviously)..what would you recommend in daily storage? 

I've heard to put it in the freezer..heard to fill it back with water and keep in the refrigerator..

What do you guys do?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

taprackbang said:


> I just got a new hydration backpack (Raptor 14 - doesn't look like you can take the hose apart to clean..) and used it today, it has a little bit of water left. I plan on using it again next weekend (obviously)..what would you recommend in daily storage?
> 
> I've heard to put it in the freezer..heard to fill it back with water and keep in the refrigerator..
> 
> What do you guys do?


either way will suffice for next weekends adventure but in general people tend to use the freezer routine over the fridge especially for longer storage times.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

On a weekly use basis....just leave the left over water in it and toss it in the fridge.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Cool..thanks.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mine always goes in the freezer empty. I may plan to use it a few days later but weather or work can mess that up, freezer does a good job of ensuring 0 issues.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I drain mine out in the sink, remove the bite valve, and put the bladder in the freezer. I wash the bite valve with dish soap and put it in a drawer. I have never had a bladder go moldy this way. refrigerator sounds like it would work but I don't have room in the frige for that.


----------



## boomslang64 (Feb 18, 2015)

In my experience, the bane of hydration bladders is air. You can store water only almost indefinitely. Add an air pocket and you get mold.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

boomslang64 said:


> In my experience, the bane of hydration bladders is air. You can store water only almost indefinitely. Add an air pocket and you get mold.


Would you refill with water before storing it in the refrigerator? or doesn't matter?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

taprackbang said:


> Would you refill with water before storing it in the refrigerator? or doesn't matter?


If you are using it on a regular basis.....no need to refill before tossing it in the fridge.

I use mine 1 or 2 times a year....I leave the water in it, toss it in the veggie drawer in the fridge, take it out and use it.


----------



## Malemute Kid (Aug 15, 2013)

After each ride, I drain out the water, refill, and put it in the 'fridge. then its ready to go for the next ride. Mine stores nicely in an otherwise unusable space under a drawer in the fridge. I have never had mold develop with this system.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jul 3, 2011)

Interesting I will have to try this refrigerator method. 

I have always just inverted my bladder and put it over the top of a wood dowel/paper towel holder and let it air dry.

Never had any mold issues but I was always worried 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

my experience shows I only have mold when I'm using something besides plain water
I use it once a week, usually drain it and place it with the rest of my gear. Using one of the performance mixes changes that, I have to rinse well to keep mold from growing. My wife doesn't like it in the fridge but I'm gona investigate that under-a-drawer idea MKid.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Since I use mine every weekend I just keep it filled with water in the refrigerator. When I come back from the ride I just refill it and put it back in the fridge.


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

If I'm using it often then I put it in the freezer.

If I know I'm not going to use it for a while I bend a wire hanger so I can shove it in the wide mouth and hang it in the coat closet to dry out. The wire hanger keeps the walls of the bladder from sticking together and staying wet.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

This doesn't really address the OP questions, but the only water that gets in my bladder is already cold and filtered using this
PUR 18-Cup Water Filter Dispenser : Target

Our tap water isn't bad, but...nevertheless.

I have a bladder used 4 or 5 days a week. Maybe once a month I'll drain and air dry. Other than that it stays in the backpack.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

mtnbikej said:


> I use mine 1 or 2 times a year....


Someone needs to get out and ride more :lol:

I keep mine filled with water too, but it sits in my pack in the garage. I've never fretted about mold, and in the 5-6 years I've been using my current bladder I've not had any. In a prior bladder I did a couple times but a pipe cleaner took care of that. Nothing goes in my bladder it but water, ice and an occasional beer. And the water cycles through frequently which helps.


----------



## Justin MD (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a second fridge in my garage. My whole pack goes in after rides. No air in the bladder, cold temps, and no light really helps the mold. I wash mine about every 2 months and nothing looks, feels, or smells funny. 

You can also get quick disconnect valves from camelbak to make the hose come off without disconnecting from the bladder. But the new Raptor is so easy to remove the bladder I'm don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## baja07 (Sep 10, 2010)

Get a large zip lock bag. Throw it in freezer after every ride.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Number 1 tip >> nothing but H2O in bladder. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sbvx67 (Mar 9, 2014)

About once a month I empty mine out completely of water and put about a cup of lemon juice in it. Suck all the air out and let it soak for a while. Rinse well and go.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have to agree with Boom. I clean mine out occasionally and get all of the air out. Usually leave it in my pack for the weeks riding. When I empty or near empty it on a ride I'll rinse it out and refill getting all of the air out. I too use water only. There's too many nooks and crannies to clean if I get mold growing.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I take it out after riding and throw it in my beer fridge in the basement. But I only fill it with water. Never had a mold issue in years of doing this.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

tigris99 said:


> Mine always goes in the freezer empty. I may plan to use it a few days later but weather or work can mess that up, freezer does a good job of ensuring 0 issues.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


:thumbsup: Never had an issue doing it that way.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

acer66 said:


> :thumbsup: Never had an issue doing it that way.


Ditto

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Fridge guy here as well.
Camelback gets filled in the AM and I chuck the whole thing in the fridge when I get back from the ride.
I don't like cold water on a ride ergo the AM fill (enough for the ride) up.
I'm on the third season with the original bladder in my Mule.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2016)

For long term storage (more than a week) I use the bladder hangers that Camelbak makes (you can cut to fit almost anything). I also installed a quick disconnect valve.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

After rinsing put them in the freezer.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

taprackbang said:


> I
> Raptor 14 - doesn't look like you can take the hose apart to clean.


have you found out how to disconnect hose from bladder-connector without damaging ?
In my new Raptor 14 same situation - i cant take it apart.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

After 6 months of cleaning and care, nights in freezer I now have occasional mold problem because of very occasional use of carb drink. Using the new osprey with zip top I can clean pretty easily, but not too thoroughly I suppose. Hose and mouthpiece are a problem. I try to fully air dry but it takes days.

Last week I bought a large bottle of the cheapest gin I could find, $17 for 1.5 liters. Filled the bladder including hose, left overnight, then drained back into bottle. Bladder was dry by afternoon. Refilled with water and now theres a slight pleasant gin taste. Definitely better than Clorox. Anyone know if the gin will kill mold?


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

eri said:


> Last week I bought a large bottle of the cheapest gin I could find, $17 for 1.5 liters. Filled the bladder including hose, left overnight, then drained back into bottle. Bladder was dry by afternoon. Refilled with water and now theres a slight pleasant gin taste. Definitely better than Clorox. Anyone know if the gin will kill mold?


Not sure about that, but did you drink the gin?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

use pur faucet to fill and mine stays mold free for ages


----------

